

How a “speed gene” test is stirring up horse racing and athletics - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/10/mergers--acquisitions/can-science-breed-the-next-secretariat

======
sushid
It really troubles me to know that we've started to apply this method of
genetic testing for human sports as well, which this article mentions. Testing
and admitting children based on their genetics traits is a slightly removed
method of promoting eugenics all over again.

If this were to catch on, we can image little kids interested in competitive
sports pre-screened and "discouraged" from playing competitively even before
getting their first baseball glove or basketball. Imagine if this were to
catch on to other "sports," such as e-sports or chess. It eerily mirrors the
dystopian society depicted in Gattaca.

~~~
twiceaday
There is no money in discouraging. People would discourage themselves once
they found out. The money would be in encouraging those with high potential.
Just like now.

------
squozzer
We all know real gangsters can't run fast.

